# Heading to PCB this weekend " Pics Added "



## River Rat 69 (Jul 30, 2010)

Me and my son are heading to PCB this weekend to fish with some friends and are planning on making a LOOOOng run to the South East to fish the open federal waters. We are figuring we will be about 40 miles out from Apalatch and about 60-65 from PCB. Hopefully we can find some good fish. I'll post some Pics when we get back. We will be targeting Smoker Kings and Wahoo , AJ's , Mangroves and some grouper.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is one pic of my son with one of the nice AJ's he landed we also got several nice kings , Mangroves , Scamp and B-liners. All in all we had a great day on the water.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats, bet it was hot.....


----------



## River Rat 69 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hot doesnt even begin to explane how it felt !! but we had a great time. The bite was realy slow at first then as the day warmed up so did the fishing, untill around 11 then the wind died and so did the fishing. Around 1 the wing shifted and the bite started to pick up along with the bite. We hooked up with some realy nice fish but just couldnt close the deal. We had one on for about 45 minutes and barely even did anything with it. It was dragging the 24ft Cape Horn up current, We figured we had it about 20-40 ft off the bottom untill it decided it wanted to go back down and then it was over, 100 lb braid couldnt even slow it down.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice catch. I went during late July and couldn't hardly stand the heat. If I go back out there this yr before bow season it will be to dive.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Aug 5, 2010)

We are heading to Cudjoe Keys in the early fall to do a little snorkeling and diving for "LOBSTER" and we plann on doing some deep droping into about 400 ft and see what we can find. Last year the did realy good on Tile Fish and Barrel fish and several others.


----------



## BTEXPRESS (Aug 6, 2010)

Great pics.....


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice fish!!


----------



## killabeez321 (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## bird_dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice job guys, I bet the captain thanks you for those Scamp!


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 21, 2010)

Really nice catch!


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 23, 2010)

Now, that is what it is all about! Great catch and photos!

Capt. Jimmy


----------

